# Everything is covered in ice and I nearly cracked my head open getting my mail



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Feb 3, 2022)

As the title states my home state of Ohio is being hit with an ice storm rn and everything is frozen. I did put salt out, but despite that, I nearly fucking fell and split my head open getting the mail. I also happen to live on a curb so my house nearly got hit by several cars Tokyo drifting on the ice because they don't know how to take a turn. What the hell even is this weather anymore


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 3, 2022)

Yeah real crazy winter, it's been like 4 degrees colder than normal here in cali
Might have to break out a sweater


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 3, 2022)

Almost couldn't get out of the plaza I usually go to on Thursday nights because the outside had too much snow.  Lot of weaving finally gave me enough traction.

Had to drive at about half speed all 40 miles home because the snow had fallen faster than the snowplows were keeping up.  Roads effectively lose a lane because the plows only get so much.

You usually get something like this once or twice a year at least where I am, though.  And this is STILL not as bad as the time I drove 15 miles in whiteout conditions relying solely on the white line that borders the road for navigation.

Maybe in the next couple of days I can find the right spot to take that picture for the snow thread that I promised.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 4, 2022)

OttoVonBismarcksAss said:


> As the title states my home state of Ohio is being hit with an ice storm rn and everything is frozen. I did put salt out, but despite that, I nearly fucking fell and split my head open getting the mail. I also happen to live on a curb so my house nearly got hit by several cars Tokyo drifting on the ice because they don't know how to take a turn. What the hell even is this weather anymore


It's called winter.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 4, 2022)

Oh my! Hope you're alright! For me such "close encounter with the ice" once resulted in a badly broken humerus, two surgeries and my left arm being out of order for a year...


----------



## herness (Feb 4, 2022)

I hope you are ok. Maybe wait with mails until you can walk outside again without putting yourself in danger.  You can also leave your opinion about the utility services in your area on this site and let them know what happened to you.


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Feb 4, 2022)

herness said:


> I hope you are ok. Maybe wait with mails until you can walk outside again without putting yourself in danger.


I dont need some son of a bitch stealing my mail. That is a common issue here


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yeah real crazy winter, it's been like 4 degrees colder than normal here in cali
> Might have to break out a sweater


Bet this is related to the massive La Nina.


----------

